# HCPCS Code-I need a little help



## CrystalB32 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm doing some homework, and I need a little help.

What do I look up for "Single root canal, right upper incisor?"

This is in the HCPCS coding book.

I can't seem to find it. If you have an idea, reply to this thread, just don't give me the answer, just a hint 

Thanks!


----------



## chelsey71 (Feb 15, 2011)

Dental codes are D codes   Hope that helps!


----------



## CrystalB32 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks! I figured out that Dental Codes aren't listed in HCPCS. I'm not sure why they aren't though.


----------



## jenny king (Feb 16, 2011)

Have you looked at D3310 - D3354?  They all deal with root canals.  I am not that up to date on dental but it looks like D3310 is the code you are looking for.  Remember a root canal is an Endodontic Procedure.  Good Luck.


----------

